# Latest Vehicles



## D'Transporter

FM 2258 said:


> It looks like Japan, Germany and Italy make the best cars in the world. Ironically those were the countries that lost WWII but they have the best in ground transportation technology.


The US can make the best car in the world if it wants to. The US has a lot of other better things to think about like maintaining to be the most powerful country in the world. The best minds in the US are not working for the car companies, they are working for the defense & space technology companies.


----------



## D'Transporter

superchan7 said:


> The Axis powers are defeating us now. We're car-dependent and they're not.


They're not. I'll bet you if the US President orders the country to build the best car in the world in a matter of a few months it can easily do so. It's just not the country's interest right now.


----------



## Dziekan

Minato KU yes, I remember them even in a few American movies. There were American versions of r21 and some other old ones.

I think they should try 'attack' the US again. Especially renault, since they own Nissan and Infinity so they could use their dealerships for a start

most renaults are perhaps too small for the American market but...
Models such as laguna (lagoon) 3.0 V6 or 2.0 turbo


















vel satis 3.5 V6

















or a van -espace 3.0 V6









and megane coupe-cabrio with a hard top 









and megane RS 2.0 225 bhp -something for streetracers









What od our American forumers think, would cars like that be succesful in the US?
In EU renault is in the very top


----------



## soup or man

Here are some all new cars that are out or coming out here in the states.

*Audi S8 (I want this car badly)*









*Buick Lucerne*









*Cadillac Escalade*









* 2009 Chrysler Imperial concept*









*Dodge Calibur*









*Ford Fusion*









*Honda Fit*









*Kia Optima*









*Lexus LS460*









*2008 Lincoln MKS (pronounced 'Mark S')*









*Lincoln Navigator*









*Mercury Milan*









*Nissan Altima*









*Nissan Versa*









*Saturn Aura*









*Saturn Sky*









*Toyota Yaris*


----------



## Ultros

D'Transporter said:


> The US can make the best car in the world if it wants to. The US has a lot of other better things to think about like maintaining to be the most powerful country in the world. The best minds in the US are not working for the car companies, they are working for the defense & space technology companies.


Car companies are privately owned businesses, in case you forgot. The government has very little to do with the quality of the cars the companies produce. That is, unless the U.S. government decided to slap a huge fine on the companies for producing cars that are "crap".

Hmm, maybe I'm onto something.....


----------



## Dziekan

yaris sedan...that seems weird to me, they're not being sold in EU
small sedans are popular though

and American ford fusion, heh there is a ford fusion in EU but...a bit different  in europe it's a small...hmmmm miniSUV...more or less


----------



## soup or man

^ Here in the US, with gas being as high as it is, small to midsized cars are more popular that SUVs (Escalade, GMC Yukon, Chevy Suburban notwitstanding. And even those are going to have a hybrid version within a year or so.)

And to answer your question about Renault doing well in the US: All of the Renault models would sell really well. Most likely the Laguna and the Megane above all else. And soccer moms would love the Espace. A mini van with a unique style.


----------



## Dziekan

High prices in the US...hehe wish to have that problem, I know gas prices were always low in America in comparison to Europe so you think your prices now are high.

but: Imagine that in Poland I currently pay... over 4 zlotys per litre of gas
1 dollar is 3 zlotys so that means I pay way more than 1 dollar for one litre...one litre is NOT one galon. 
Here's the reason why cars in EU are smaller and have smaller engines

+ Poland is still behind western EU if it comes to wages...and prices of new cars are also high

that's why many people install LPG instalations ( 1 litre of LPG costs about 2 zlotys )

Diesel engines are more and more popular. Oil is not much cheaper than gas, but diesels need less of it and new turbodiesels have awesome performance for their size

eg. 1.6 diesel engine can develop 110 bhp, 1.3 90 bhp. 2.0 diesels 150 bhp and more


----------



## soup or man

A gallon of gas here in the US is more or less $3 dollars a gallon. Which is alot. It isn't unheard of people paying over $100 dollars to fill up. Granted, they drive huge SUVs but I digress.

You won't see many diesel powered cars in the US but you'll see plenty of diesel trucks rumbling down the street.


----------



## Dziekan

ps hehe still can't get myself accustomed to your American way of categorizing size of cars.

Espace called a 'mini van' and so on. 
Or I've heard that toyota camry is regarded a 'small/medium saloon in the US
sound strange to me  We have a different idea of size here and cars such as laguna are considered big. Perhaps if the wages in Poland will be closer to the US' level, automotive tastes change 

for now comparison of the bestseller in the US and Poland:

USA -toyota camry









Poland -skoda fabia


----------



## Dziekan

filling up for a 100$

filling up a chrysler 300C in Poland would 'produce such a score'


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

^^ :lol: i remember going to poland and one of my relatives were fillin up their honda civic in Gdansk and i was like damn you paid $40 to fill up a civic it was suprising to me lol.


----------



## SEG

FM 2258 said:


> It looks like Japan, Germany and Italy make the best cars in the world. Ironically those were the countries that lost WWII but they have the best in ground transportation technology.


They surrendered to the US at that time, so the US allowed them learning US car technologies and exporting their cars to the US market against making US military bases in their lands. As the proof look at the pitiful appearances of the countries that rebelled against the US after WWII.


----------



## Prestonian

American Gas is still cheap relative to most of europe. In Britain petrol is approaching £1 a litre which would really get Americans thinking. It really annoys me that European car makers go to amazing lengths to squeeze 50mpg out of an executive saloon/family car but that American cars suffice at below 30. What is the point of us squeezing 50mpg out of european models when NEW cars in America (let alone the old ones) are far far less. I champion higher US gas prices and long may they rise as it may encourage the development of a little bit of environmental conscience. Switch to the cars that Europeans now commonly drive and see how much less you have to bother about your energy supply/costs then. Even better, reduce US consumption and give the world a breather on oil prices! The US lifestyle is way out of date it MUST start to change, for the world and for itself.


US cars may suit their market but in general the styling is so bland. I like some of the newer models, 300C but in general as long as they are big, frumpy, baddly engineered and gas guzzling then they'll sell. The US car industry is on its knees at last, and for one good reason, they make crap cars! Look at the interior of a US car compared to a European one, US ones are abismal and cheap looking.


French cars do appear to lead the way in styling at the moment, Citroen and Renault in particular. I think the espace would do very well in the US as well as the Megane and Laguna (new laguna above looks excellent btw). What ever happened to the Avantime?


----------



## bustero

Here's the best selling car in the Philippines and perhaps the South East Asian Market. Something most of you will never see unless you come over here. The Toyota Innova, a 7 to 8 seat mpv with a 4 cylinder engine (gas or diesel) retailing from Php 700,000 to Php 1,030,000 (US$13,500 to US$20,000) part of the Toyota IMV program which developed the Fortuner SUB and Dmax Pickup.


----------



## Cloudship

At one point, Renault had controlling interest of AMC. They eventually sold this to Chrysler and pulled out of the US. Personally, I would love to see Renault and Peugeot come back to the US. The 405 and 505 did pretty well in New England (but poorly elsewhere, I guess). I think there would be room for a smaller. but more upscale, car.

But then I wonder if the styling is a little too odd for the general US population. The Nissan Quest is getting toned down this year because it was a little too out there, and this is a more normalized version of the Espace. Oh, the Nissan Versa - is that really the Megane made US appropriate?


----------



## Dziekan

if it comes to avantime, renault ceased producing it some time ago, it was too extravagant even for the European market. 

and indeed... a 3d hatchback minivan


----------



## aCidMinD81

I'm going to buy in two months time the new Honda Civic (European version) but at least here in Spain there's a problem with the delivery of the cars, nowadays Honda is taking 5 months with the delivery since you reserve the car.




























Do you know if there's the same problem in other European countries?

Wich is the price in your country?

i.e. In Spain the Sport Gas version costs 21100 € and the Sport Diesel version 23100 €


----------



## Cloudship

Keep in mind that an imperial gallon is more than an american gallon. An american gallon is about 3.78 liters, and imperial is about 4.5 liters.


----------



## Dziekan

the new civic is...difficult to find words for it, definitely one of his kind


----------



## Dziekan

ou sorry...not one of its kind, there is another car like that

citroen c4 is a bit similiar in style, but still not as shocking


----------



## GNU

SEG said:


> They surrendered to the US at that time, so the US allowed them learning US car technologies and exporting their cars to the US market against making US military bases in their lands. As the proof look at the pitiful appearances of the countries that rebelled against the US after WWII.


HAHA

Ok first of all: the axis powers surrendered to the *allies*.
Means the Soviet Union, the US, Great Britain and pretty much the rest of the world.

Secondly: The car is a german invention in case you forgot.
The americans snatched away a high proprtion of german technology after the war. Not vice versa.


----------



## GNU

Btw: If I had enough money Id probably buy this:


























Audi RS4 :cheers:


----------



## SEG

Checker said:


> HAHA
> 
> Ok first of all: the axis powers surrendered to the *allies*.
> Means the Soviet Union, the US, Great Britain and pretty much the rest of the world.
> 
> Secondly: The car is a german invention in case you forgot.
> The americans snatched away a high proprtion of german technology after the war. Not vice versa.


Japan, West Germany and Italy surrendered to the US and adopted American culture and made a model of Anglosaxon capitalism. The Soviets stole the nuclear technology the US invented and kept occupying East Germany by the stolen power and tortured East German people with Slavic values. Britain was already a pupil of the US in WWII but many Americans still respect Brits that divided the same blood. Cars were called toys for the nobility but were massproduced by the Ford system. The lower middle class like you wouldn't buy a car without Ford.


----------



## Paddington

General Motors, Ford, and Chrysler were huge corporations before WWII. To imply that the American auto industry succeeded because they got German technology after WWII is ridiculous. GM has owned the German automaker Opel since the 1920's. Adolf Hitler nationalized it in the 1930's, but after WWII the Germans had to give it back to GM.


----------



## Dziekan

heh, Germany and Japan were in luck, being in the western zone gave them an opportunity to get HUUGE sums of money for reconstruction. 
American money made both countries what they are now...

Unfortunately instead of American dollars, the Russians invested in Poland...with ideology of Marx and Lenin 
If we were in the AMerican zone after WW2, Poland would be now one of the leadning countries in Europe...it did not happen and we have to catch up after 50 years of communism. A lot have been done during these years, eg Warsaw after the war was destroyed in 99 per cent...now it's againg the biggest city in central Europe. But...govermental transformation caused crisis and now we are cathing up having less than 20 years of experience as a free market economy 

so...no Polish marques anymore only licensed producers


----------



## Dziekan

ps Germans had to give chrysler back...but eventually took over chrysler as a compensation


----------



## reluminate

Lets keep politics out of this guys. No war discussion.


----------



## DrJoe

Chevrolet Camaro









It isn't set for production yet though, I assume it will be.


----------



## DonQui

Checker said:


> Secondly: The car is a german invention in case you forgot.
> The americans snatched away a high proprtion of german technology after the war. Not vice versa.


Funny, considering that we had cars prior to WWII.

:weird:


----------



## GNU

DonQui said:


> Funny, considering that we had cars prior to WWII.
> 
> :weird:


Lol? Germany invented the car.
Dont forget that the VW beetle was already mass-produced before ww2.

Mercedes, Autounion, BMW were all large corporations before ww2.
And you guys like to forget that Germany was the first country in the world with a modern nationwide spanning highway network.
The world copied it 

then we have the engines.

The OTTO engine (conventional engine which is in use in pretty much every car) is a german invention.
The Diesel engine is a german invention (developed by Rudolph Diesel)
And the Wankel engine is german aswell. (turbine engine that is still in use in some Mazda models like the RX-8


then youve got the airbag, abs etc etc you name it.
Honestly weve contributed more to the car development than any other nation.


----------



## GNU

SEG said:


> Japan, West Germany and Italy surrendered to the US and adopted American culture and made a model of Anglosaxon capitalism. The Soviets stole the nuclear technology the US invented and kept occupying East Germany by the stolen power and tortured East German people with Slavic values. Britain was already a pupil of the US in WWII but many Americans still respect Brits that divided the same blood. Cars were called toys for the nobility but were massproduced by the Ford system. The lower middle class like you wouldn't buy a car without Ford.


the axis powers surrendered to the *allies* you nutter.
The Soviet Union alone contributed more to the victory of the allies in ww2 than any other nation by a very long shot.
And capitalism was around since ages. May I remind you that the first stock exchange was in the Netherlands?
In fact the first country in the world to fully adopt global capitalism was Great Britain.
And the nuclear bomb was merely invented by european scientists.
Ever heard of Einstein? Does that ring any bells?
And as I said: Cars like the VW Beetle were produced on a mass scale before ww2.
The Beetle is also the most sold car in the world to this date.

Car companies have always been big companies since the car was invented here.
Dont forget that Opel has been bought up by GM in 1926.And its still owned by GM. (which isnt very healthy for Opel :lol


----------



## GNU

Paddington said:


> General Motors, Ford, and Chrysler were huge corporations before WWII. To imply that the American auto industry succeeded because they got German technology after WWII is ridiculous. GM has owned the German automaker Opel since the 1920's. Adolf Hitler nationalized it in the 1930's, but after WWII the Germans had to give it back to GM.


I said: the americans and Soviets snatched of german technology after the war and not vice versa.
With that I mean military technology.
Nazi Germany was easily a mere 15 years ahead technologically wise.

Think of the first ballistic missiles, the first jet fighter/bomber, cruise missiles, infrared scopes etc etc etc...
It has nothing to do with the car industry but with general technology.
It was your friend SEG, who was implying that the US brought any kind of new car technology to Germany :lol:


----------



## Grollo

Alfra Romeo Brera V6 Q4





































Sex on wheels hehehe.


----------



## Grollo

Alfa Romeo 159, poor Americans won't see this one either:


----------



## Dziekan

actually there's something wrong with the link and nobody sees it


----------



## GNU

The new Alfa is great but its a bit underpowered


----------



## Cloudship

Grollo said:


> Alfa Romeo 159, poor Americans won't see this one either:


Don't be so sure. Alfa Plans Return to US


----------



## Nodder

Checker said:


> The Beetle is also the most sold car in the world to this date.


Nope, that's not correct. The VW Golf (Rabbit for the US-Americans) is now the most sold car to this date.


----------



## soup or man

^ The Golf hasn't been called the Rabbit since the early 90's. Lol..my mom had a shit brown Rabbit. It was cool.


----------



## SEG

Checker said:


> the axis powers surrendered to the *allies* you nutter.
> The Soviet Union alone contributed more to the victory of the allies in ww2 than any other nation by a very long shot.
> And capitalism was around since ages. May I remind you that the first stock exchange was in the Netherlands?
> In fact the first country in the world to fully adopt global capitalism was Great Britain.
> And the nuclear bomb was merely invented by european scientists.
> Ever heard of Einstein? Does that ring any bells?
> And as I said: Cars like the VW Beetle were produced on a mass scale before ww2.
> The Beetle is also the most sold car in the world to this date.
> 
> Car companies have always been big companies since the car was invented here.
> Dont forget that Opel has been bought up by GM in 1926.And its still owned by GM. (which isnt very healthy for Opel :lol


You learned so in the textbook at school in East Germany. No one believes what socialists or communists say here. Anglosaxon capitalism is a model for people all over the world and all capitalist governments. That's why the No1 countries that third world people want to live in are always the US and the UK, also the largest car company in the world is in the US.


----------



## rembau1958

SEG said:


> You learned so in the textbook at school in East Germany. No one believes what socialists or communists say here. Anglosaxon capitalism is a model for people all over the world and all capitalist governments. That's why the No1 countries that third world people want to live in *are always the US and the UK*, also the largest car company in the world is in the US.


No it isn't. I lived in London for 5 years but had always planned my return to Malaysia. There are other countries that are also popular. Anyway, "third world" is an outdated nomenclature.


----------



## GNU

SEG said:


> You learned so in the textbook at school in East Germany.


Im west german and unlike you, Ive learned something. 



SEG said:


> No one believes what socialists or communists say here. Anglosaxon capitalism is a model for people all over the world and all capitalist governments. That's why the No1 countries that third world people want to live in are always the US and the UK, also the largest car company in the world is in the US.


Then define Anglosaxon capitalism. Honestly Germany used to be either the 3rd or the second biggest economy since its founding in 1871.
Right now we are the third biggest economy in the world and the biggest exporting country (we just overtook you guys in 2002  )
Apart from that, Germany is also the second biggest immigrational country in the world.
We routinely took in more immigrants in the 70s and 80s than the whole rest of europe combined.
In 1994 we even took in twice as many immigrants as France, Britain Spain and Italy combined.

And GM might still be the largest car company in the world, but in atleast a year Toyota will have overtaken them.


----------



## rembau1958

^^And Checker, lets ask whether GM is making loads of money like Toyota?


----------



## GNU

Yes their profits are lower compared to Toyota and other manufacturers.
Reason for that is, that they have to splash out big ammounts for pension funding and their car plants are not being operated as effectively as comparable asian or eastern european car plants of other companies.
Their sales are also going down due to a lack of new innovations.


----------



## rembau1958

Yup. Seems they were focused on SUVs but with the rising price of petrol, SUVs are not selling well. And if I am not mistaken, the pension funds are the defined benefit rather than defined contribution type.

I am not a Toyota supporter by the way as I drive a Honda.


----------



## Paddington

rembau1958 said:


> Yup. Seems they were focused on SUVs but with the rising price of petrol, SUVs are not selling well. And if I am not mistaken, the pension funds are the defined benefit rather than defined contribution type.
> 
> I am not a Toyota supporter by the way as I drive a Honda.


Not really, that's a common misconception. Light truck sales are still doing better than car sales. And while much hot air has been made about Toyota's Prius, a lot of people conveniently ignore that Toyota (and the other Japanese automakers) are tripping over themselves to release as many enormous SUVs and trucks as possible, because that's where the growth is.


----------



## Paddington

Some of General Motors finest:

The Saturn Sky










The Cadillac XLR-V










The Chevrolet Corvette Z06










The Buick Lucerne










The Chevrolet HHR










The legendary Cadillac Escalade










The Cadillac CTS-V and STS-V










:cheers:


----------



## SEG

Checker said:


> Im west german and unlike you, Ive learned something.
> 
> 
> 
> Then define Anglosaxon capitalism. Honestly Germany used to be either the 3rd or the second biggest economy since its founding in 1871.
> Right now we are the third biggest economy in the world and the biggest exporting country (we just overtook you guys in 2002  )
> Apart from that, Germany is also the second biggest immigrational country in the world.
> We routinely took in more immigrants in the 70s and 80s than the whole rest of europe combined.
> In 1994 we even took in twice as many immigrants as France, Britain Spain and Italy combined.
> 
> And GM might still be the largest car company in the world, but in atleast a year Toyota will have overtaken them.


Are you west German? Americans don't hate west Germans because the Anglosaxons have roots in Germany, who belong to the Teutons (the ancient German tribes), so you don't need to be so aggresive. The Teutons are a symbol of virility and seriousness. But Americans prefer Brits to Germans because Americans and Brits shared the same blood in the near past.


----------



## Dziekan

SEG said:


> You learned so in the textbook at school in East Germany. No one believes what socialists or communists say here. Anglosaxon capitalism is a model for people all over the world and all capitalist governments. That's why the No1 countries that third world people want to live in are always the US and the UK, also the largest car company in the world is in the US.


and you seem to present American history books then, huh?

You undermine the fact that the soviets contributed to the victory?

look, I'm Polish, for a few ages now Poles generally don't trust Russians...however, we do have eyes...and Polish eyes saw what how great the soviet contribution was, especially that their armys and our eastern army fought together against the Germans and took over Berlin, that's why there were two flags in Berlin after is was conquered -soviet and polish

Russians almost lost Moscow to the Germans, still, they were the ones who took over Berlin...no the Americans



You also seem to think that everything what's American is the best...and not mentioning the fact that you disregard what Checker said...
And treating the German technology as obsolete is... wow, perhaps the biggest car company is American...still people preffer BMW audis and mercedeses...if only can afford them

And if you want to compare WW2 German tech against American, I'll give a simple example: try to destroyed a panther or tiger tank with a sherman...

Before you call somebodys' knowledge invalid, try to assess your own first


----------



## rembau1958

Paddington said:


> Not really, that's a common misconception. Light truck sales are still doing better than car sales. And while much hot air has been made about Toyota's Prius, a lot of people conveniently ignore that Toyota (and the other Japanese automakers) are tripping over themselves to release as many enormous SUVs and trucks as possible, because that's where the growth is.


Interesting. However, my comments was on SUVs, not light trucks. See the following newsreports.

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/05/03/a...bef7cfb345df9e&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss

http://www.detnews.com/2005/autosinsider/0509/02/A01-301633.htm

Cheers


----------



## SEG

Dziekan said:


> and you seem to present American history books then, huh?
> 
> You undermine the fact that the soviets contributed to the victory?
> 
> look, I'm Polish, for a few ages now Poles generally don't trust Russians...however, we do have eyes...and Polish eyes saw what how great the soviet contribution was, especially that their armys and our eastern army fought together against the Germans and took over Berlin, that's why there were two flags in Berlin after is was conquered -soviet and polish
> 
> Russians almost lost Moscow to the Germans, still, they were the ones who took over Berlin...no the Americans
> 
> 
> 
> You also seem to think that everything what's American is the best...and not mentioning the fact that you disregard what Checker said...
> And treating the German technology as obsolete is... wow, perhaps the biggest car company is American...still people preffer BMW audis and mercedeses...if only can afford them
> 
> And if you want to compare WW2 German tech against American, I'll give a simple example: try to destroyed a panther or tiger tank with a sherman...
> 
> Before you call somebodys' knowledge invalid, try to assess your own first


Poland was divided by Germany and the Soviets and was vanished in 1939, but Britain and France recognized it and the US wasn't interested in. The cause for US entry into WWII was British cry for help. It was 2 years after Polish disappearance. The strong bond between the US and Britain moved and made the world's people cry. The US was the only country who was able to caution the Soviets and contributed to Polish independence. But if Germany didn't touch Britain, the US would ignore German territorial expansion.


----------



## rembau1958

SEG said:


> Poland was divided by Germany and the Soviets and was vanished in 1939, but Britain and France recognized it and the US wasn't interested in. The cause for US entry into WWII was British cry for help. It was 2 years after Polish disappearance. The strong bond between the US and Britain moved and made the world's people cry. The US was the only country who was able to caution the Soviets and contributed to Polish independence. But if Germany didn't touch Britain, the US would ignore German territorial expansion.


Wow, and here I thought the US entry to WWII was initially due to the attack at Pearl Harbour in the Pacific and later Germany declared war on the US.  

Wonder what would be the outcome in Europe if Germany had not done so. The US would have been able to concentrate fully on the Japanese. The war in the Pacific might have ended earlier perhaps?

Lets get back to matters relating to latest vehicles please.


----------



## anglianboy

BMW-Z10
============


----------



## anglianboy

NEW M3
==============


----------



## anglianboy

7Series!


----------



## anglianboy




----------



## FK

Looks good! But isnt it too much luxury for an M3 :/?


----------



## Dziekan

actually I don't like the BMW 5 and 7, as well as the new S-klasse
i mean, they are superb cars but...compare the interior of the new S klasse and BMW 7...looks very similiar...no individual style which one was the thing which differed the two marques so much

previosu mercedes S and BMW 7 were the essence of the two different views on cars...now nothing's legt from this individualism


----------



## kaunaz

FahadKhan said:


> Looks good! But isnt it too much luxury for an M3 :/?


What's BMW 7 serie's.  Probably...


----------



## anglianboy

LAST 2PIC ABOVE IS 7 Series!


----------



## reluminate

Please keep the international relations discussions out of this otherwise great thread!


----------



## car-zg

new m3 is fine, but no car can compare with this











:master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :cheers:


----------



## Dziekan

older BMW rules -you can see it's a bmw at first glance


----------



## MirageBistro

Dziekan said:


> older BMW rules -you can see it's a bmw at first glance


I agree only because I like 4 door cars kay:


----------



## kissodon

this cars are made by Suzuki Hungary

SX4



















Swift


















this is a 360° photo of a swift, it is on hungarian but simply left click on the
image hold down the button and move the mose, if you will try other colours
just click the colour you wish on the left.

360° photo of the swift


----------



## spongeg

the dodge caliber - see them everywhere here - selling well



















dodge charger



















chevrolet hhr


----------



## andysimo123

That Dodge Charger looks like the new shape Mustang. Its not the same person Designing them is it?


----------



## Cloudship

Spongeg - where is here?

I have only seen 2 of them. One was in a dealer lot. Up here in New England they don't seem to be doing well. But the same oes for the Magnum and Charger - people find them too big, too hungry, and too difficult in the winter.


----------



## matherto

kissodon said:


> this cars are made by Suzuki Hungary
> 
> SX4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a 360° photo of a swift, it is on hungarian but simply left click on the
> image hold down the button and move the mose, if you will try other colours
> just click the colour you wish on the left.
> 
> 360° photo of the swift


I really, really like the interior of the new Swift


----------



## cmoonflyer

Nice thread - keep coming !


----------



## Minato ku

Other french car

*Bugatti Veyron* 16.4 is the most powerful, most expensive, and fastest street-legal production car in the world,
Maximum speed more 400 Khp 
Price 1,000,000 € £810,000 1,300,000 $



























My next car :lol:


----------



## Nodder

I saw one of these babies driving by the other day. It's not a french car thought, it's german, constructed by VW.


----------



## Minato ku

Nodder said:


> I saw one of these babies driving by the other day. It's not a french car thought, it's german, constructed by VW.



VW constructed this car but Bugatti is *french*.


----------



## GNU

minato ku said:


> VW constructed this car but Bugatti is *french*.


The Bugatti Brand is owned by Volkswagen.
They just bought the name because they thought it sounds more glamourous than lets say a "Volkswagen Veyron"

Btw: The founder of Bugatti was italian and the factory he founded was located in Molsheim/Germany. 
It was located in Alsace which after ww1 went to France.
So you could say that this car is a genuine italian/german car


----------



## SEG

GM is the largest car company in the world.


----------



## GNU

^^ Thats true but at the moment they are in very serious risk of running bankrupt.
And Toyota will very surely be the biggest car company around next year


----------



## Avatar

Checker said:


> Lol? Germany invented the car.
> Dont forget that the VW beetle was already mass-produced before ww2.
> 
> Mercedes, Autounion, BMW were all large corporations before ww2.
> And you guys like to forget that Germany was the first country in the world with a modern nationwide spanning highway network.
> The world copied it
> 
> then we have the engines.
> 
> The OTTO engine (conventional engine which is in use in pretty much every car) is a german invention.
> The Diesel engine is a german invention (developed by Rudolph Diesel)
> And the Wankel engine is german aswell. (turbine engine that is still in use in some Mazda models like the RX-8
> 
> 
> then youve got the airbag, abs etc etc you name it.
> Honestly weve contributed more to the car development than any other nation.


A full mechanical version of ABS was invented in the 1920s by bosch. But they didn't pioneer its use. Argueably the USA contributed substantially to the design and use of ABS too. 

Anti-lock brake systems were first employed in airplanes during the 1950s but mass production and use of ABS on mass-produced automobiles commenced in the early 1980s. ABS as we know it was more likely developed by Boeing according to most data.

Anti-skid technology had been around for many years prior to its use on the Concorde and was first used in the B-47. The unit was developed in 1947. In 1948, Hydro-Aire was licensed by Boeing to design, produce and market the Hytrol Mark I antiskid brake control system." Boeing invented the anti-skid system and then licensed it to brake vendors, ie Hydro-Aire.


----------



## Durbsboi

hey cool thread you guys got going here, I love cars alot too. I currently got a toyota camry GLi, when you drive it, then you know why it was the highest selling cars in the states! & I am waiting to trade it in for the new hybrid one. will post pics of some other new cars, that I dont see here.


----------



## Durbsboi

*New BMW 3 series Coupe*
this car will be offered with a twin turbo!


----------



## NcSc74

SEG said:


> If you want to match the EU against the US, admit that Germany is no longer a country. It sounds unlikely, so don't take an opposing stance to the US forever. If you were colored I would never forgive you.


Ok the EU is a major player but damn...a whole continent to equal the US...wow. GM will be just fine. Look for a rebound very shortly. I for one am about to buy some of their stock. As for this comment I am not sure how to take it since I am "colored". Please explain.


----------



## GNU

^^ The EU is not a continent.
The EU is a union of states. Not all countries in Europe are part of it.


----------



## GNU

wantuhoa said:


> yes it will. China will the biggest cosumers and the biggest economy. China will dominate all. JK JK


I guess that will take its time.
Until now they are still considerably behind Germany let alone the EU or the US
But its true. the chinese consumer market is growing fast and eventually they will overtake the US at some point.


----------



## SEG

NcSc74 said:


> Ok the EU is a major player but damn...a whole continent to equal the US...wow. GM will be just fine. Look for a rebound very shortly. I for one am about to buy some of their stock. As for this comment I am not sure how to take it since I am "colored". Please explain.


You know, whites are the most beautiful of 3 major races and live in beautiful houses. You better consider your position, man. Even I can respect a more beautiful man with a higher academic background than me. Of all whites I think the Anglosaxons who founded the US are greatest but look down on the Slavs who have lower living standards than us.


----------



## GNU

doubblepost


----------



## GNU

I think SEG has now completely gone bonkers :lol:


----------



## Indyman

hetfield85 said:


> 2006 DODGE HORNET CONCEPT


DAMN! I like that!


----------



## dreaad

enjoy this movie http://www.machinewarriors.com/ :cheers:


----------



## Indyman

SEG said:


> You know, whites are the most beautiful of 3 major races and live in beautiful houses. You better consider your position, man. Even I can respect a more beautiful man with a higher academic background than me. Of all whites I think the Anglosaxons who founded the US are greatest but look down on the Slavs who have lower living standards than us.



omg...I know some people have thoughts like that but to say it on a thread vistited by every race and nationality is apalling.


----------



## Indyman

I happen to like this car.


----------



## Minato ku

French car

*Peugeot 607*


























*Peugeot 407 coupé*



























































break Peugeot 407 SW

























*Peugeot 307 cc*


----------



## phnzn2

SEG said:


> The US market is the most important in the world needless to say. The world doesn't work without the US. Who do you think you are?





SEG said:


> You know, whites are the most beautiful of 3 major races and live in beautiful houses. You better consider your position, man. Even I can respect a more beautiful man with a higher academic background than me. Of all whites I think the Anglosaxons who founded the US are greatest but look down on the Slavs who have lower living standards than us.


Simply derisory.
Oh, and yes I am colored.


----------



## dreaad

another marvellous prototype: the *ALFA DIVA*
there is a good possibility of a series production for this car, while the "8C competizione" will be produced in 500 copies (spider & coupè)


----------



## Ultros

^ Hmmmm....










Seperated at birth? Or is someone over there unable to afford a designer?

Sorry about the huge picture by the way, it's all I could find.


----------



## Enzo911

Porsche 911 997 GT3 RS

6 cil boxer
3.6l
415hp
Around 140-150.000€
0 -100 km/h : 4,2 s
310 km/h


----------



## yuval5

i went to an auto show few months ago in tel aviv
these r some of the pics i took, i don't really know the full name of all models so maybe u can help me. sorry about the not-so-good quality, there were so many people in the way, i didn't have time to set the focus

Alfa (Brera i think)









Alfa 159









Mazda's new SUV









batmobile?









Ford Iosis (concept)









Lexus RX 350 (I love u!)









well the server died so that's it for now! i'll post some more 2morrow


----------



## BonusAer

LOL, everybody knows that european cars are way superior than american cars, specially italian and german cars. Actually, american cars are very tacky-looking!
Thank God the majority if cars in Argentina are european!


----------



## Ultros

BonusAer said:


> LOL, everybody knows that european cars are way superior than american cars, specially italian and german cars. Actually, american cars are very tacky-looking!


That might have been true in the recent past, but you gotta admit that American car makers have made major improvements on styling in the past few years. I mean, just look at Pontiac Solstice, Chrysler 300C, Saturn Sky--just to name a few! What I think U.S. car makers could improve, however, is over-all reliability and build quality..

Also, two of some of my most favorite cars in the world happen to be American:



















Mmmwwaaaaa..... :drool:




> Thank God the majority if cars in Argentina are european!


I'm pretty sure if God came to Earth, he would be driving this baby:










_(For those who don't know, it's a Saleen S7. And it's... *gasp!* ...American!)_


----------



## andysimo123

Heres the new British Noble M15.
























0-62 mph < 3.5 seconds
BHP 455hp @ 6800rpm
Top Speed 185 mph
*Engine 3 Litre V6*!!!!
Who needs Aston Martin? Noble are the new Super car boys on the block.


----------



## BonusAer

Indeed, Chrysler definitely improved the styling on their cars, I must admit I quite like Chrysler cars, but then again, it's Daimler-Chrysler, therefore there's an european influence!


----------



## RACINCPIX

Dziekan said:


> Minato KU yes, I remember them even in a few American movies. There were American versions of r21 and some other old ones.
> 
> I think they should try 'attack' the US again. Especially renault, since they own Nissan and Infinity so they could use their dealerships for a start
> 
> most renaults are perhaps too small for the American market but...
> Models such as laguna (lagoon) 3.0 V6 or 2.0 turbo
> 
> What od our American forumers think, would cars like that be succesful in the US?
> In EU renault is in the very top


While Renault no doubt makes a decent car these days, they have been out of this market for so long that I believe that they are going to have some serious difficulties selling their cars when they return to our shores next year.

Renault had a nasty reputation for poor reliability, horrible electrical systems, and serious, even dangerous corrosion problems. Americans have long memories when it comes to cars. And the fact that they bailed out of America back in the 1980's, instead of fixing their problems is going to work against Renault. 

I think that the only way they will ever appeal to American car buyers again, is to price the cars at a lower cost than Reanult makes for. And Renault is going to have to optimize their cars to suit American tastes, too. Many European cars, even ones already sold here, are "quirky" to us. And that does not sit well with car buyers.

One last thing, Diamler-Chrysler is bringing the Smart City Coupe early next year. Oddly enough, it's *so* odd, that it will appeal to a great many people here. Combined with its excellent fuel economy, this oddness will ensure that D-C will sell every one that they can ship over here. I don't think that Renault, not even with the strange looking Megane will be able to make much headway against that sort of competition. 

While sales of the Smart have weakened in Europe, their novelty alone will see that every one is sold. 

Personally, I plan to buy four for my business. Unless something better comes along. Which I doubt is going to happen any time soon.


----------



## Cloudship

It would all depend upon what price point they would bring them in at. Yes, there is still some residual image problems for Renault ("On on on! Ke Car!"), I think they are far enough in the past not to be a huge problem. Certainly the Laguna woiuld do well over here, and I would suspect even the Espace would find a niche. The Megane would also do well (we are getting the Nissan Versa, which is basically the MEgane with a different body shell). But it would be important that they don't try and compete with Volvo and Saab, which would be too tempting to them, I believe.

There would definitely be a market on the East and West coasts, although middle America may not receive them as well.


----------



## dreaad

more info about Alfa 8c coupè & spider: 4.7 litres V8 engine, power 450 HP, torque 470 Nm, maserati made suspensions, 245/30 front tires and 285/30 rear tires both installed on 20" rims.
it's confirmed the limited edition: 250 copies both for coupè and spider version.
price is unknown but it should be about 120.000-130.000 €

the official presentation of this model will be done at paris auto expo.
and this is the spider version.enjoy!!! :cheers:


----------



## polako

---


----------



## dreaad

the most impressive car, the absolute perfection, the queen of the paris car expo: the ALFA 8C.


click on http://www.8c.alfaromeo.com/


----------



## dreaad

*500 Première: March 20th, 2007. Save the date! *


Exclusive: the first images of the new Fiat 500 for 500 wants you Community.
After months of waiting, receiving proposals and suggestions from the entire Community that were then examined and elaborated by the Fiat team dedicated to this project, the first images of the new 500 will be unveiled online the day before they will be released to the general public. 
It will be an event esclusively for the Community of registered users to the site. 
If you have not yet registered to the Community, do it now and you can participate in the online première of the new 500 only on 500 wants you site. 
Come back on March 20th, from 12 to 15 and from 21 to 24. You will access a special restricted area where watching the video to discover the new 500; at the end, the video will close without leaving a trace. 

Do not miss 500 Première: pass the news to your friend and… save the date!

www.fiat500.com
:banana: :cheers: 


photoshop of the abarth version


----------



## Karakuri

Checker said:


> The Bugatti Brand is owned by Volkswagen.
> They just bought the name because they thought it sounds more glamourous than lets say a "Volkswagen Veyron"
> 
> Btw: The founder of Bugatti was italian and the factory he founded was located in Molsheim/Germany.
> It was located in Alsace which after ww1 went to France.
> So you could say that this car is a genuine italian/german car


Bugatti is owned by VW true. But Renault bought Nissan which is still Japanese though, VW also bought Seat which is still Spanish, and Aston Martin belongs to Ford, doesn't making it a US maker!
Bugatti was founded by an Italian naturalized immigrant in north-eastern France, in Alsace. Unfortunately, later those nazis bastards stole us Alsace which became German, but it came back to us after the war ended  !
Today the Veyron is named after a French race driver, is produced in France, Bugatti's headquarters are in France.

Anyway, I give you France's finest:

Venturi Fetish - The World's only full eletric sports car: 0 to 100 km/h in 4.5 seconds









Peugeot 908rc. Unfortunately it won't be commercialized but it announces the future Peugeot's top notch models.


















Citroën C6



























Mégane RS 250hp


----------



## MasonicStage™

I like that Fiat 500...looks so small but powerful:lol:


----------



## dreaad

*NEW MASERATI GRANTURISMO*

pure design on movement
http://www.granturismoisback.com/index.html?lang=en
http://www.italiaspeed.com/2007/motor_shows/geneva/maserati/granturismo/0603.html
















































*GRANDE PUNTO ABARTH*
from 150 to 180 HP
http://www.italiaspeed.com/2007/motor_shows/geneva/preview/abarth/intro.html
















































*BLACK ALFA ROMEO 8C COMPETIZIONE*




























this is special :cheers: 










*NEW FIAT BRAVO: AGAINST THE GOLF...*

http://www.italiaspeed.com/new_models/2007/fiat/bravo/introduction.html
























































*ALFA 159 TI*
http://www.italiaspeed.com/2007/motor_shows/geneva/alfa_romeo/ti/1003.html


----------



## andysimo123

Alot of you might like my newish site. There are lots of mint cars on it. Have a look in the other cars section for some crazy cars. There's one also a car called the Barabus TKR which is ment to be faster than the Bugatti Veyron. There are some pictures and specs.

http://forum.reviewthatcar.com


----------



## TohrAlkimista

Sergio Marchionne is simply a genius! :banana:


----------



## Boeing!

Alfa 8C Competizione is incredible!!!


----------



## gladisimo

andysimo123 said:


> Alot of you might like my newish site. There are lots of mint cars on it. Have a look in the other cars section for some crazy cars. There's one also a car called the Barabus TKR which is ment to be faster than the Bugatti Veyron. There are some pictures and specs.
> 
> http://forum.reviewthatcar.com


Meh, the TKR reminds me of a beefed up TVR/Noble hybrid. The Veyron has classsss. 

Anyway, the new Alfas are amazing, can't wait for them to come to the states!


----------



## Boeing!

Alfa Brera



















Alfa Spider



















Alfa GT










Alfa 8C










Alfa 159










Alfa 159 Sportwagon


----------



## dreaad

*The Fiat Punto continues to enjoy sales success and was Europe’s best selling *new car in February 2007 with 32,059 units sold. The Peugeot 207 is second place with 30,345 units sold and the Opel/Vauxhall Corsa has now dropped to third place with 28,541 units sold. The Renault Clio, Ford Focus, Opel/Vauxhall Astra, VW Golf, Ford Fiesta, Fiat Panda and VW Passat complete the top ten rankings. 

:banana: :banana:


----------



## Falcon83

NEW FIAT 500

video:

http://213.215.221.16/Fiat_500_Premiere/500_Premiere_full_ENG.swf


----------



## Mr.Bonifacy

Some good news guys!
Lancia Fulvia will go to regular production! 









Some photos from polish subforum. Photos put there: *david_silesia*

Photos of Fiat 500 from ...poilsh roads


----------



## mindthegap

*The new Fiat 500!*

On July 4, 1957, in Turin, Fiat presented the Nuova Fiat 500, a real icon of our times, with which Fiat concluded a revival that had begun straight after the Second World War. On July 4, 2007, exactly 50 years later, again in Turin, Fiat will present the new Fiat 500 which will be marketed immediately after the launch. And the new car will conclude an equally important cycle of revival for Fiat Automobiles SpA.

Developed by the Fiat Style Centre and manufactured in the plant in Tychy (Poland), the new 500 is a 3-door model with very compact measurements: it is 355 cm long, 165 cm wide, 149 cm tall and has a wheelbase of 230 cm. The car is extremely entertaining to drive, due to its three engines: a 75 bhp 1.3 16v Multijet turbodiesel unit and two petrol engines, the 69 bhp 1.2 8v and the 100 bhp 1.4 16v, all of which are available with five or six speed mechanical gearboxes.

The model confirms Fiat Automobiles SpA’s undisputed leadership in this category - a result of its extraordinary heritage of technical, design and human experience accumulated in over a century - and it takes a quality leap forward in terms of comfort and safety, technology and equipment for this segment. The new 500 is the most up-to-date solution for the motorist who ‘enjoys’ his car in complete freedom, appreciates it for day-to-day use, but also wishes to drive a car that is entertaining and practical, environmentally-friendly and accessible, but also appealing and full of fun.

Turin, March 21, 2007


----------



## [email protected]

Karakuri said:


> Peugeot 908rc. Unfortunately it won't be commercialized but it announces the future Peugeot's top notch models.
> 
> Citroën C6
> 
> Mégane RS 250hp


Thare are not the latest French cars... 

Renault Twingo

























Renault Clio Sedan & SW










Peugeot 4007 :


































Citroen C-Crosser:


----------



## dreaad

also frenches like the new 500
http://news.caradisiac.com/La-Fiat-500-a-l-heure-185

*

who wants a Cooper now? * :banana: :cheers:


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

im not saying its better or worse

im just saying that after what i heard it looked really similar in the pic and i couldnt see the rear end, so i wasnt sure

i heard the rip off thing from another forum on www.offtopic.com only thing is that was a huge thread and im way to lazy to copy past the whole thing


----------



## Sen

I dont think Bertone is stupid enough to copy Indica design.


----------



## gladisimo

The Indica is BLAND...


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

its a working class/ lower middle class car

plus that pic is of the version a few years back


----------



## Karakuri

The future Renault Laguna coupé. It is due to be available by September 2007, but this design has not been officially confirmed yet:









The Peugeot 207CC made its debut a few weeks ago:









Future Peugeot 608 waited for 2008 is expected to look like this:


----------



## gladisimo

itsmevishal2k4 said:


> its a working class/ lower middle class car
> 
> plus that pic is of the version a few years back


Is there an updated version?

Also, what country is Indica? It would be a very nice working class car, simple, no frills. reminds me of the Fiat Panda.


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

its indian



























TATA the makers suped it up: the last two are concepts that are high performanced i thin 0-100 kmph in 4.5 secs

right now Tata sells it in India obv. but also to S. Africa(same name) and Europe as Rover CityRover


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

its twin

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tata_Indigo


----------



## gladisimo

^^ ahh, haha, I remember Rover imported Tata Indicas as CityRovers a few years back


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

gladisimo said:


> ^^ ahh, haha, I remember Rover imported Tata Indicas as CityRovers a few years back


yeh i dont think that worked out to well lol

but right now India exports a lotta cars to Eurpoe, South Africa, and now they are planning on i think like late 07 08/09 release of the SUV Scorpio by Mahindra & Mahindra to USA, it is already on european and south african roads


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6798909760753667666&q=scorpio+mahindra&hl=en














how it drives:





and back to indica (ignore dude talking)





btw these are not the only new ones in india, hit up the indian auto thread at 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=308544


----------



## Sen

Three Chery cars will go on sale in China this year:
Chery A1 (First quarter, already posted)

Chery A3(third quarter)

























Chery A6(fourth quarter)

















Chery was the no.1 seller in China for the month of March. Unlike Japanese and Korean carmakers who dominate their home market through market protection and government subsidies, Chery achieved this through open competition with more established foreign automakers. This says something about the competitiveness of Chery and the quality of its products. In the other words, Chinese cusomters have a choice, and they chose Chery.


----------



## Tri-ring

Sen said:


> Chery was the no.1 seller in China for the month of March. Unlike Japanese and Korean carmakers who dominate their home market through market protection and government subsidies, Chery achieved this through open competition with more established foreign automakers.


I don't know where you get your information but Japan has no governmental protection nor subsidiaries for auto manufacturers.
Why should they, they are the most successful on the globe.
Get you facts straight before posting.


----------



## Sen

what is the tariff charged on a BMW in Japan?
In Japan and Korea, the common people buy local cars, the rich people buy European cars, isn't that true?
Why is that? If the Japanese cars so good, why their rich only like BMW and Audi?


----------



## Tri-ring

Sen said:


> what is the tariff charged on a BMW in Japan?
> In Japan and Korea, the common people buy local cars, the rich people buy European cars, isn't that true?
> Why is that? If the Japanese cars so good, why their rich only like BMW and Audi?


The answer, there are no tariffs charged on BMWs nor on Audis, MBs or any other imported cars.
As I said before get your facts straight.
It is same reason as it is within your country, why do the super rich of your nation prefer MB, BMW, RR and other sepcialty cars, to show off their status.


----------



## gladisimo

Even without Japan, it's hard to deny Japanese manufacturer's penetration in the US and, to a lesser extent, in Europe, as well as their omnipresence around the world. 

Hell, Toyota had a war named after them in Africa, because their trucks were famous for their durability. 

Emerging automakers are something I'm keeping an eye on... the Tatas and Cherys both look like good cars


----------



## Karakuri

Sen said:


> what is the tariff charged on a BMW in Japan?
> In Japan and Korea, the common people buy local cars, the rich people buy European cars, isn't that true?
> Why is that? If the Japanese cars so good, why their rich only like BMW and Audi?


Wrong, the wealty Japanese don't buy BMWs in priority. The most common executive cars are:
Toyota Celsior:









Toyota Crown:









Lexus LS:this is real luxury compared to the 2 above!









Lexus GS:


----------



## Sen

lol dont lie, they dont even sell Lexus in Japan.


----------



## Tri-ring

Sen said:


> lol dont lie, they dont even sell Lexus in Japan.


Huh????:lol: 
Lexus is Toyota's exclusive luxury brand. 
They launched couple of years ago, but most of the car that where sold under the brand were sold by different names here in Japan.

Here is a link to their site.
http://lexus.jp/


----------



## FML

> what is the tariff charged on a BMW in Japan?


From the joint report by Chinese, Japanese, and Korean official reserch centers;  


Tariff Rates of Automobiles in China, Japan, and Korea (2003)

--Passenger cars; Trucks; Buses; Parts 
China (2003) : 39.1; 28.2; 39.1; 15.0
China (2006) : 25.0; 21.3; 22.0; 10.3
Japan : *0;* 0; 0; 0
Korea : 8; 9.6; 10; 8


----------



## josema_call

Karakuri said:


> When it comes to Japanese executive cars, I prefer the Nissan Fuga


 But Nissan is a part of Renault Group my friend, so it's not such a Japanese car :cheers: 

For me, Toyota doesn't have the best design, but IMHO the Toyota quality is a step forward.


----------



## Minato ku

It is not the case :lol: 
but why not the french cars in USA

*Infinity Laguna*









*Infinity Vel Satis* 

























And how sell peugeot and Citroen in USA ?

Why not Lexus.  (Peugeot 107 and Citroen C1 has the same platform than Toyota Aygo)

*Lexus CX630*

























*Lexus PX608*









The 607 is a bit old now.


----------



## Karakuri

josema_call said:


> But Nissan is a part of Renault Group my friend, so it's not such a Japanese car :cheers:
> 
> For me, Toyota doesn't have the best design, but IMHO the Toyota quality is a step forward.


Nissan's spirit remains Japanese (well, when I see the brand new Skyline I wonder if it does though).

What about the Infiniti 607 Paladine (our new president's car):


----------



## josema_call

Karakuri said:


> Nissan's spirit remains Japanese


But with a French heart...

By the way, I love your city man... 
 
I've a sister in law from there :banana:


----------



## Karakuri

josema_call said:


> But with a French heart...
> 
> By the way, *I love your city *man...
> 
> I've a sister in law from there :banana:


Thanks, I do too :cheers: !


----------



## Minato ku

It is official the new *Renault Laguna III*


























It remind me a bit the Nissan Skyline. Coincidence ?


----------



## josema_call

The first pic is C5... :nuts: 

It's just a restyling, isn't it?
It doesn't look as a brand new design.


----------



## Minato ku

No it is a new model, I agree I am a bit disappointed by the face design.


----------



## Sen

How is Skoda Octavia selling in Europe? It's going to debut in China and is expected to be a hot sell, because it is well equipped and going to cost less than its competitors (well because it is a Skoda).


----------



## Karakuri

josema_call said:


> The first pic is C5... :nuts:
> 
> It's just a restyling, isn't it?
> It doesn't look as a brand new design.


You've got a point. Still the new C5 (due to début next spring) will look like this:


----------



## josema_call

Sen said:


> How is Skoda Octavia selling in Europe? It's going to debut in China and is expected to be a hot sell, because it is well equipped and going to cost less than its competitors (well because it is a Skoda).


In Madrid is near the top players but it isn't one of them. It is one of the taxi-drivers favorite cars.

Anyway, it's build over an A3 chassis which is a smaller car, so it cannot fight with other "big cars" as Passat, A4, Avensis, BMW3 (I know this one is a premium but the size is similar), ...


----------



## Minato ku

Skoda Octavia is a very good car for its price. 

The new C5 remind me a Audi A4 :lol:


----------



## josema_call

josema_call said:


> It is one of the taxi-drivers favorite cars.


When I said taxi-drivers car, I meant that it's a good car 'cause taxi-drivers look for confidence :hammer: They need to trust on their working tool


----------



## dreaad

*PREPARE YOURSELVES FOR THE UPCOMING TORNADO ON THE MARKET*




















*video of the abarth version* (133HP with maybe a strengthening kit of 150HP)
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/videos/spyshotvideos/208925/fiat_500_abarth.html

and a comparison of various rims types


----------



## willo

josema_call said:


> In Madrid is near the top players but it isn't one of them. It is one of the taxi-drivers favorite cars.


yeah, the skoda octavia is very sold among the taxi drivers because its engine is from VW origin (very reliable engines) and it's cheaper


----------



## JAKJ

The 500 should have been rear, rear-mid engined... thats part of what made it so cool


----------



## DzD1358

Russian answer on Fiat500?:lol: 

OKA City-looks awful and really outdatedhno:


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

DzD1358 said:


> Russian answer on Fiat500?:lol:
> 
> OKA City-looks awful and really outdatedhno:


Actually it looks not that bad:








Great improvement over previous model

New Lada Priora looks nice too








Quality is still not high, but at least russian cars will no more be eyesores on the streets.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Lada Priora looks nice? Are you serious? Come on, it's the twenty first century now.

A lot of Russians actually wish the Russian companies such as VAZ, GAZ, etc to finally disappear, so that the government will not impose additional taxes and fees on imported vehicles that are safer and much more reliable.


----------



## Minato ku

It remind me some japanese cars of the middle of the 90's


----------



## gladisimo

^^ I think it's going to be 100k+ USD (not sure, read it somewhere) It should have a 20-30k premium over the regular LS460


----------



## willo

^^In Spain the prices will range between 107k and 130k Euros


----------



## Stefan88

Lexus IS250.


----------



## gladisimo

^^ slow, get the 350, it's only about 5k more


----------



## alvse

Lightning~Bolt said:


> Unleashing the 2008 Ford Falcon Orion
> 
> 13 July 2007
> 
> Neil McDonald
> 
> No longer top secret. Take a sneak peak at the new Falcon for 2008 with its more refined style.
> 
> The cover is blown on the best-kept automotive secret of the year — the 2008 Ford Falcon. Heavily camouflaged photos and artist's impressions of Ford's next Falcon, codenamed Orion, might be popping up as the launch date nears, but these photos obtained by CARSguide reveal exactly what the newcomer looks like.
> 
> These top-secret photos of Ford's high-performance vehicles show it clearly has Holden Special Vehicles in its sights with these aggressively styled FPV sedans, the F6, GT and GT-P. The FPV cars also give a strong indication of the overall styling direction for the bread-and-butter Falcons.
> 
> Regular Orions will have the same shape and style, only missing the performance trimmings seen on the FPV cars.
> 
> The look is sharper, more contemporary and significantly more refined than the almost 10-year-old current design, which started life in the 1998 AU Falcon.
> 
> Orion will get a new body on proven mechanicals, meaning the existing six-cylinder and V8 engines will carry over with improved fuel economy. The suspensions, too, are expected to be retained, but with improvements in ride and handling. It's clear though, the FPV cars are designed to shock. They have deep front bumpers and aggressive grille treatments, but the standard car will also get similar 'eyebrow' headlights that flow into a rising wedge-like shoulder line just below the window line, which in turn flows into the car's boot.
> 
> The front is also designed to be more pedestrian-friendly and the angular headlights look similar to the new Mondeo, due out later this year. The FPV cars will get distinctive blacked-out headlight surrounds that arch down to the below-bumper foglights.
> 
> The cars are set off by body kits, big 19-inch wheels and pronounced bonnet bulges to hide the powerful V8s on the GT and GT-P.
> 
> 
> Performance for the FPV V8s is also believed to have been increased to more than 300kW.
> 
> To contain that power, some FPV models could sport cross-drilled high-performance Brembo brakes, normally the domain of more expensive European sportscars.
> 
> High-end models are expected to get xenon headlights. Matching the contemporary looks are new pull-style door handles that replace the recessed handles of the current Falcons.
> 
> Following a European trend, the rear-view mirrors will now feature indicator lights.
> 
> As expected, some of the key problem areas of the BF Falcon have been addressed.
> 
> The current car's narrow rear-door opening, long criticised by fleet operators, is now more curved and appears to be longer.
> 
> This will allow for a wider opening door for rear-seat passengers. Like the current Falcon, the boot is flat and the thinner tail-lights now wrap around the rear end like an Audi.
> 
> The FPV cars sport dual and quad exhausts, an under-bumper diffuser and rear spoilers.
> 
> The flared “venturi-effect” venting at the side of the rear bumpers is a styling point.
> 
> Underneath the Falcon is said to adopt the Territory's virtual pivot control link front suspension, which ensures crisper turn-in and more precision.
> 
> The interior, already a strong point with the current car, has also come in for a makeover.
> 
> There will be more a pronounced console separating the front-seat passenger and driver and a reworked dashboard and gauges that, like the VE Commodore, will also include an LED speedo readout.
> 
> FPV models are also likely to carry over the high-set gauges on top of the dashboard, but they will be better integrated in the same way as the gauges in the Focus XR5. Quality, safety and equipment levels have also moved up-market. Ford is expected to offer curtain airbags, electronic-stability control and a substantially stronger body. The company is said to have been benchmarking Audi interior quality levels.
> 
> In an effort to trim weight, Ford is believed to have been trialling a space-saver spare for the car, in a similar fashion to the VE Commodore, which has made a spacesaver standard and full-size spare a $100 option.
> 
> Apart from what we know about the FPV cars, Ford has also registered the names R6, G and G6, which could point to new models.
> 
> However, it is not uncommon for car companies to register a whole batch of new names, then not use them.
> 
> But given the axing of the long-wheelbase Fairlane range, there is a possibility Ford may introduce a higher-level luxury car above the Fairmont Ghia, which could utilise the G model name. This could then fill the gap left by the outgoing Fairlane.
> 
> The current 5.4-litre Fairlane G8 is the long-wheelbase range-topper.
> 
> The trickle of information on the Orion has just turned into an avalanche. When it is eventually launched next year, the Falcon nameplate will be reaching the ripe old age of 48.
> 
> It has become an Australian icon and in recent years has been revered as one of the best-handling, locally-built large cars available.
> 
> The Falcon debuted with the XK in September 1960. The car and its successor, the XL, were based on a Canadian design, with some minor modifications for our conditions.
> 
> Early examples were not tough enough for our roads and needed substantial beefing up.
> 
> It took until the launch of the XM in 1964 for the Falcon to have more serious claims to being a car designed and engineered by Australians for Australian conditions.
> 
> In 1965 the Falcon was named car of the year, a title it won again in 1966 with the XR Falcon and again in 2002 with the BA Falcon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://carsguide.news.com.au/story/0,20384,22067503-5003140,00.html
> 
> A very impressive car indeed! Looking forward to it! It is a lot more modelled to the Australian market, it is good to see Ford is sticking with a more Australian design rather than opting for a more Euro look like Holden have done with the VE and those horrible wheel arches/flares. Although I don't like the way they have made the headlight surrounds and below black, it doesnt suit it, but I guess its different.


yum


----------



## josema_call

The next SEAT Toledo, it seems like a mini-Audi, but the Toledo nowadays needs to be replaced IMHO


----------



## el palmesano

that is an invented recreation that somebody create to publish the news that they were going to change the present Toledo and were going to try to change to the classic appearance


----------



## josema_call

el palmesano said:


> that is an invented recreation that somebody create to publish the news that they were going to change the present Toledo and were going to try to change to the classic appearance


I didn't know it, anyway, I hope this will come true, I prefer the classic look.

Regards


----------



## dreaad

F430 SCUDERIA :cheers: :cheers: 

510 HP and only *1250 kg* :nuts: 
against porsche 997 GT2 ---> 530 hp - 1430 kg 
lamborghini gallardo superleggera ---> 530 hp - 1450 kg







































other info available here http://www.italiaspeed.com/2007/cars/ferrari/07/430_scuderia/1807.html


----------



## Nephasto

gladisimo said:


> ^^ slow, get the 350, it's only about 5k more


Only that? In the UK?

In Europe, where the cars and the gas is more expensive I think the IS220d is the wisest choise for the regular user. It has 177hp and a 400Nm torque. More than enough for a regular user.


----------



## el palmesano

www.autoblog.com

in spanish

http://es.autoblog.com


----------



## gladisimo

Nephasto said:


> Only that? In the UK?
> 
> In Europe, where the cars and the gas is more expensive I think the IS220d is the wisest choise for the regular user. It has 177hp and a 400Nm torque. More than enough for a regular user.


In the US 

Where there are no diesels, and thank god for that.


----------



## Nephasto

^^Well, I saked that because stef17 (who first talked about it) is from the UK?

Don't like diesels? I guess you don't like the greater torque a diesel engine has(compared to a petrol engine of the same power), right? 
The IS220d has a 400Nm torque, which is even higher that that of the IS350(375Nm).

You folks in the US still have a very twisted idea of what diesel engines are like. 

If you ask me, i'il take a diesel any day over a petrol engine.


----------



## Nephasto

PS: Apparently Lexus only sells the IS250 and the IS220d here in europe. So the IS350 isn't even an option.


----------



## japanese001

Toyota announced that on the 25th, the plug in hybrid car was developed. It is the mechanism which can be charged even from the electrical outlet of home on the basis of the pre- mortar. Although the travel distance by the motor from 3km is extended to 13km it succeeded. As for fuel cost you say that furthermore 41% it can save with charge of nighttime in comparison with the pre- mortar. In addition also carbon dioxide discharge quantity can decrease 10% than the pre- mortar or more. You call to 2010 beginning the goal which sells year 1,000,000 or more. From now on using the employee first in Japan, it does public road experiment by 8 vehicles. You say that at overseas it keeps doing in consecutive America and Europe. In addition you service the charge of the electricity in the gasoline station.


----------



## MirageBistro

Does anyone have info on KIA motors? I really like their cars.


----------



## gladisimo

Nephasto said:


> ^^Well, I saked that because stef17 (who first talked about it) is from the UK?
> 
> Don't like diesels? I guess you don't like the greater torque a diesel engine has(compared to a petrol engine of the same power), right?
> The IS220d has a 400Nm torque, which is even higher that that of the IS350(375Nm).
> 
> You folks in the US still have a very twisted idea of what diesel engines are like.
> 
> If you ask me, i'il take a diesel any day over a petrol engine.


Torque is fine, but you forget about the straight roads we have in America.

I don't think there's anything wrong with diesels, they're certainly very fine engines nowadays, great torque and even better fuel economy, but I still can't imagine getting in a performance car, starting it, and hearing that noise. 

On diesels, I agree 100% with Jeremy Clarkson.


----------



## vorky

MirageBistro said:


> Does anyone have info on KIA motors? I really like their cars.


Go the parent company instead, Hyundai. You'll generally find the KIAs are given less options and lower spec engines than the Hyundais.


----------



## gladisimo

willo said:


> ^^In Spain the prices will range between 107k and 130k Euros


Prices came out, starts at US$104,000


----------



## ames

that was my car but different colour.


----------



## Karakuri

To be presented tomorrow: Citroën C5 Airscape


----------



## xXFallenXx

edit


----------



## KB

When can I see this car on the road? :banana:


----------



## Karakuri

kbboy said:


> When can I see this car on the road? :banana:


About a year after the sedan version has been launched into the market in 2008...unfortunately!


----------



## el palmesano

bautiful!!


----------



## Sen

Brilliance Auto M3 Coupe


xtraxxl said:


> beautiful...sexy...totally LOVE IT!
> 
> Brilliance Auto will start selling this car from mid Oct., start at 169,800－199,800 RMB or about 23,260~27,370 CAD$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are some test drive pics ! :nuts:


----------



## Avatar

minato ku said:


> And don't forget *Nissan Skyline*


This is more like it...


----------



## DanteXavier

Karakuri said:


> To be presented tomorrow: Citroën C5 Airscape


Man, I wish they still sold Citroens in the US.hno:


----------



## Dinivan

Wow, the Citroën Airscape is amazing :drool:


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

A successor to famous russian car "Volga" was presented to public:
GAZ "Siber", based on Chrysler Sebring chasis recently bought by GAZ
~18.000$


----------



## Karakuri

DanteXavier said:


> Man, I wish they still sold Citroens in the US.hno:


Now that the Americans have started buying less-than-V10-engined-cars  , I guess Citroen may try to invade the US market in the coming years.


----------



## khoojyh

dreaad said:


> F430 SCUDERIA :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> 510 HP and only *1250 kg* :nuts:
> against porsche 997 GT2 ---> 530 hp - 1430 kg
> lamborghini gallardo superleggera ---> 530 hp - 1450 kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other info available here http://www.italiaspeed.com/2007/cars/ferrari/07/430_scuderia/1807.html


hot, sexy, gorgeous, awesome, flossy, impressive... !!! oh god... its make me hot !!!:dance:


----------



## Boeing!




----------



## japanese001

Mitsubishi Motors Corporation announced the concept car to exhibit for Tokyo mortor show of October.
The name is i MiEV SPORT.
The room adopts blue LED illumination
The body adopts high extreme aluminum space frame structure. 
I take in energy at the time of the collision effectively lightly.
To two in wheel motors and rear wheels of front wheel right and left, it is equipped with a motor in the in total three permanent magnets of the single motor same as "i MiEV"-type same period.
I equip it with a fan for photovoltaic power generation and front electricity generation that used the grill run style that I arranged inside that I installed in the roof.
It is equipped with the radio charge system(Microwave charge)which can charge electricity at a convenience store, public accommodation, the parking lot


----------



## DanteXavier

japanese001 said:


> Mitsubishi Motors Corporation announced the concept car to exhibit for Tokyo mortor show of October.
> The name is i MiEV SPORT.
> The room adopts blue LED illumination
> The body adopts high extreme aluminum space frame structure.
> I take in energy at the time of the collision effectively lightly.
> To two in wheel motors and rear wheels of front wheel right and left, it is equipped with a motor in the in total three permanent magnets of the single motor same as "i MiEV"-type same period.
> I equip it with a fan for photovoltaic power generation and front electricity generation that used the grill run style that I arranged inside that I installed in the roof.
> It is equipped with the radio charge system(Microwave charge)which can charge electricity at a convenience store, public accommodation, the parking lot


Funny looking car, that's for sure.


----------



## Karakuri

To be presented thursday at Frankfurt's Motor Show: the coupé version of Renault Laguna III (V6 230hp and 260hp).


----------



## Minato ku

A lot better than the sedan.


----------



## soup or man

Some new stuff here in the states:

Audi A4

















Buick Enclave

















Cadillac CTS

















Ford Focus

















Ford Flex

















Ford Taurus

















Infinity G37









Lincoln MKS









Nissan Altima

















Nissan Rouge

















Scion xB

















Scion xD


----------



## Nephasto

That Scion xB is possibly the ugliest car ever made! :colgate:


----------



## soup or man

And it's one of the most popular cars here. Vast amounts of space.


----------



## dj_bawidamek

Maserati rocks!!


----------



## soup or man

Time for some unique stuff:

Saturn Astra Red Line Concept









Hyundai Genisis Coupe Concept









Ferrari FXX Evoluzione


----------



## leverarch

soup or man said:


> Time for some unique stuff:
> 
> Saturn Astra Red Line Concept


That Astra has been around for ages, as the Vauxhall Astra VXR in the UK, and Opel Astra OPC in Europe.


----------



## xXFallenXx

Not what most people would think of but.......


----------



## FK

Some Mitsubishi Concepts from the Tokyo Auto show;

Courtesy: Pakwheels.com





































The last two pictures are probably of the upcoming Galant.


----------



## FK

^^ The rear kind of looks similar to the Hyundai Sonata


----------



## FK

Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X

Courtesy: Worldcarfans.com


----------



## gladisimo

Revealed today, 2009 Toyota Corolla



















And Matrix:



















So bubbly, not unexpected, but certainly disappointing...


----------



## FK

gladisimo said:


> Revealed today, 2009 Toyota Corolla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Matrix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So bubbly, not unexpected, but certainly disappointing...


:redx: to me!


----------



## gladisimo

fixed


----------



## Qtya

FahadKhan said:


> Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X
> 
> Courtesy: Worldcarfans.com


:drool:


----------



## FK

^^ :yes:

The greyish one with the silver grille trim looks great


----------



## soup or man

Well..the LA Auto show is this week (it's usually in January). Here is what was revealed today.

Lincoln MKS

















Cadillac Escalade Platinum

















Chevy Aveo5


----------



## soup or man

More from the LA Auto Show:

Honda FCX Clarity

















Hyundai Genesis Coupe









Cadillac Escalade Hybrid









Nissan Murano

















Porsche Cayman S Porsche Design Edition

















Dodge Viper SRT10 ACR









Ford Mustang Bullitt


----------



## =NaNdA=

Lamborghini Reventon!!!


----------



## MirageBistro

oh yeah that looks very "digital"^^


----------



## X236K

soup or man said:


> More from the LA Auto Show:
> 
> Honda FCX Clarity


Have they already leased any of them?


----------



## FREKI

I'm deffinetly getting a bigger car next time 

The new Lincoln looks great - but isn't it a bit too sporty for it's usual buyers?


----------



## dreaad

the new *500 ABARTH *: 135 HP 1.4 turbocharged for the base version and 165 HP for the SS (supersport) version
:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Whiteeclipse

Air-Car Ready for Mass Production

The world’s first commercial compressed air-powered vehicle is rolling towards the production line. The Air Car, developed by ex-Formula One engineer Guy Nègre, will be built by India’s largest automaker, Tata Motors.

The Air Car uses compressed air to push its engine’s pistons. It is anticipated that approximately 6000 Air Cars will be cruising the streets of India by 2008. If the manufacturers have no surprises up their exhaust pipes the car will be practical and reasonably priced. The CityCat model will clock out at 68 mph with a driving range of 125 miles.

Refueling is simple and will only take a few minutes. That is, if you live nearby a gas station with custom air compressor units. The cost of a fill up is approximately $2.00. If a driver doesn't have access to a compressor station, they will be able to plug into the electrical grid and use the car’s built-in compressor to refill the tank in about 4 hours.

The compressed air technology is basically just a way of storing electrical energy without the need for costly, heavy, and occasionally toxic batteries. So, in a sense, this is an electric car. It just doesn't have an electric motor.

But don't let anyone tell you this is an "emissions free" vehicle. Sure, the only thing coming out of the tailpipe is air. But, chances are, fossil fuels were burned to create the electricity. In India, that mostly means coal. But the carbon emissions per mile of these things still far outdoes any gasoline car on the market.

Unfortunately, the streets of North America may never see the Air Car, though; it's light-weight, glued-together fiberglass construction might not do so well in our crash tests. However, that does not mean the Air car is confined to the sub-continent. Nègre has signed deals to bring its design to 12 more countries, including Germany, Israel and South Africa.

And this isn't the last we'll hear of the technology. The folks making the Air Car are already working on a hybrid version that would use an on-board, gasoline-powered compressor to refill the air tanks when they run low. Negre says that technology could easily squeeze a cross country trip out of one tank of gasoline. 

http://www.ecogeek.org/content/view/659/


----------



## Perennial Quest

Volkswagen Golf 6th series (will be presented at the Paris motor show):




























Volkswagen Scirocco 2nd series (already presented at Geneve motor show):


----------



## Shezan

Ferrari 612 Scaglietti 2008 Restyling










​


----------



## He Named Thor

The Scaglietti is such a beautiful car! My favorite Ferrari. 

Here's the new Hummer H3T. 




















































Basically an H3 (the little Hummer) with a pickup bed.


----------



## Perennial Quest

Lamborghini Estoque concept (will be presented at the Paris motor show):


----------



## monkey1

Perennial Quest said:


> Lamborghini Estoque concept (will be presented at the Paris motor show):




This concept is beautiful. Hope it becomes reality!.


----------



## LtBk

The new BMW 7 series looks great.


----------



## xXFallenXx

Perennial Quest said:


> Lamborghini Estoque concept (will be presented at the Paris motor show):


Looks like a Lambo and a Ferrari had a kid.


----------



## gladisimo

New golf looks fantastic, I didn't like the huge mouth on the old one.


----------



## sapmi1

Wow! I want one!


----------



## Perennial Quest

monkey1 said:


> This concept is beautiful. Hope it becomes reality!.


Yes, I like it very much too.
But I think it's too big. It's more than 5m long...

New Golf GTI (from autoblog.it):


----------



## sapmi1

Perennial Quest said:


> Yes, I like it very much too.
> But I think it's too big. It's more than 5m long...


I read that it's very close to production. :cheers:


----------



## Perennial Quest

sapmi said:


> I read that it's very close to production. :cheers:


Yes, I's gonna compete with Porsche Panamera and Aston Martin Rapide which are undergoing street and circuit testing rigt now. kay:


----------



## andysimo123

sapmi said:


> Wow! I want one!


the girl or car?


----------



## skydive

^^ the 4 door lamborghini is nice, however their 2 door cars are better and they should concentrate on that


----------



## Cymen

DanteXavier said:


> Hey, I still have to look good while I'm being fuel efficient. How am I gonna impress the ladies in that thing?


It's cheaper to visit a real prostitute :lol:

But it sux for you girls in your country don't seem to be attracted to brains.


----------



## monkey1

andysimo123 said:


> the girl or car?


I would like both, but if i have to toss one it will be the girl!. I can always find another one. The car is sublime!. Hope they make it. Then, i can dream.


----------



## monkey1

Perennial Quest said:


> Yes, I like it very much too.
> But I think it's too big. It's more than 5m long...
> 
> New Golf GTI (from autoblog.it):



Cartoon drawing book cutout car. All European cars look like cartoon cutouts with headlamps. Whatever happened to the stylists there?.


----------



## Substructure

New Citroen GT Concept :





































Peugeot RC


----------



## He Named Thor

Could we not quote all the pictures in a post please? We have enough huge pictures to load without having doubles.


----------



## sapmi1

He Named Thor said:


> Could we not quote all the pictures in a post please? We have enough huge pictures to load without having doubles.


Hehe, your internet connection must suck!


----------



## nerdly_dood

I think a 4-door lambo is a great idea - if four people can drive too fast and kill themselves in a regular car, and 2 people can drive WAY too fast and kill themselves very thoroughly in a lambo, why not let FOUR people drive way too fast and kill themselves thoroughly in a lambo?

I think the back end of the new Mustang is much improved from the 06 generation, but i can't tell the slightest difference in the front. The front isnt' bad in the current version, and if I can't tell a change then it probably isn't bad in the next one ;D

Aluminum inside the cab... I'm not fond of that. If you crash, aluminum will be more dangerous to give you a nasty cut, and also it'll get frost on it in the winter...


----------



## Quall

Reventon is hideous


----------



## He Named Thor

A refreshed version of Ford's midsize family sedan, the Fusion, was revealed today. 

Regular models (2.5Litre I4, 3.0Litre V6)


















Sport models (3.5Litre V6)

























Hybrid
































:banana:


----------



## Sexas

^^ what'd hell!! is that green leaf on dashboard??


----------



## He Named Thor

It's a hybrid.


----------



## andysimo123

Fifa 500 Abarth SS 









160bhp in that. Mad.


----------



## dreaad

^^ so lovely!!!
fiat engineers are not MAD , because there is also a limited edition with *200*hp (from the same 1.4 litres engine with a bigger turbine than the normal abarth) called "assetto corse" (sold out), already able to run in a monobrand championship.
that's the pure abarth spirit like older race cars of 60's and 70's


----------



## KB335ci2

I love those Rally-style alloys on the Abarth 500! What a beauty, except for the slightly overdone (IMO) front end.


----------



## dreaad

^^ the overdone the front end was necessary to mount the turbine and 2 intercoolers.


----------



## Amuse2000

love the fiat abarth rallye


----------



## GTR22

2009 Nissan 370Z




























2010 Nissan Cube



















2010 Mazda3




























2009 Infiniti G37 Convertible



















Lotus Evora


----------



## Shezan

like the 2009 Nissan 370Z design :yes:


----------



## Perennial Quest

Porsche Panamera official shots (from autoblog.it):


----------



## He Named Thor

Less of a disgrace than the Cayenne, but still a (ugly) disgrace.


----------



## KB335ci2

^^ I agree. This one's definitely easier on the eyes (better proportioned) than the Cayenne.


----------



## Perennial Quest

Another new introduction for Porsche will be the 3.0 V6 Diesel engine for the Cayenne (240hp; 2240kg; 214km/h; 11,6l/100km of urban consumpion; 244 g/km CO2 emission). The price should be around 58000€.










P.S. this engine will probably be part of the Panamera engines offer too.


----------



## Perennial Quest

Official Porsche Panamera dynamic video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2ITyaSTHMM


----------



## eomer

KB335ci2 said:


> ^^ I agree. This one's definitely easier on the eyes (better proportioned) than the Cayenne.


I don't agree: a Porsche with 5 doors is a nonsense.
Cayenne is a SUV: it's different.


----------



## KB335ci2

^^
How is an SUV different? If you're saying it's different from what Porsche usually comes up with, I'll agree with you. The Cayenne has 5 doors as well!! In my opinion, the *proportions* of the Panamera are slightly better than that of the Cayenne.


----------



## fozzy

I think the Nissan Cube is a horrible design and i have seen a few here in the UK and they look even worse in reality.


----------



## tykho

GTR22 said:


> 2010 Nissan Cube


quelle horreur!


----------



## Quall

I prefer the Cayenne to the Panamera to be honest.


----------



## Shezan

Panamera is definitely ugly :no:


----------



## Densetsu

I dont like the new Porsche. It looks like a family car.

http://static.blogo.it/autoblog/por...oto-ufficiali/big_porsche_panamera_uff_03.jpg


----------



## Perennial Quest

New Ford Ka @ Bologna Motor Show (from autoblog.it)


----------



## andysimo123

Someone doesn't know how to use a camera and the inside looks like it was imported from a 1997 transit van.


----------



## ImBoredNow

Looks like Ford has better designs to it's international products than to it's national ones.
Ford in Mundane in the US.


----------



## dubart

Opel Insignia (a.k.a Vauxhall Insignia)
European Car of the Year 2009


----------



## dubart

2009 Ford Fiesta


----------



## thun

Please not. It looks just like an enlarged Fiesta. :wall:
The current model is way better.


----------



## Perennial Quest

New Audi A5 Cabrio (from Autoblog.it):


----------



## dubart

^^ Oh, Lord, I want this!


----------



## Perennial Quest

dubart said:


> ^^ Oh, Lord, I want this!


Hehe, it's not bad at all! :cheers:


New Mercedes E class (from autoblog.it):


----------



## UD2

Perennial Quest said:


> Hehe, it's not bad at all! :cheers:
> 
> 
> New Mercedes E class (from autoblog.it):


So they finally decided that the Lexus ES have a better design concept and went to follow in its tracks? 

what happened to the signiture duel round headlights? they had go and take on the style of the car that was designed to emulate their original vehicle in the first place?


----------



## gladisimo

oh jeez... MBZ ruined another one of their cars. They haven't been able to design the back end of their sedans lately (C,E,S)...

BTW, that's the GS, not the ES


----------



## Perennial Quest

I agree with you guys, I don't like their last styling/design trend either. hno:


----------



## Shezan

new S Class sucks! hno:


----------



## Perennial Quest

Ford Focus RS


----------



## Shezan

good for Disco Clubbing hno:


----------



## Perennial Quest

Shezan said:


> good for Disco Clubbing hno:


Haha! This one is quite modest. You should have seen the "acid" green version!


----------



## ~ Olympic ~

sky6one said:


> More Concept Cars
> 
> Lambrghini Insecta Concept :cheers:


AMAZING :cheers:


----------



## sky6one

^^ I like that car :yes:

2012 Renault Clio Designs Leak 







The next-generation Renault Clio is still a long way off, expected in 2011 or perhaps even later. No spy shots have emerged yet which tells us that either Renault is very good at cloaking its product development or, more likely, there still isn't a next-gen Clio prototype out there doing any testing.

But we do have this design leak now and can gleam from it some ideas about where Renault is going with the Clio design. This is certainly a more curvaceous Clio where even the headlights have an arc line as they wrap around the top front corner of the car. The back end isn't the 50s bombshell-boogie-butt of the old Megane design (thankfully) but it's a more refined fleshiness that still favors lower wiggle over hefty shoulders with the C-pillars looking rather thin in comparison to the muscle of the hatch door.

The latest Clio facelift did come with touches of the design language seen on the new Megane and that can give us further hints about where Renault is going. But Renault isn't BMW or even Opel and French car makers seem to have a penchant for keeping model design a little more individual. And as the Clio competes in one of the biggest and most crowded segments in Europe, you can expect Renault to try to keep the model as distinct as possible.


----------



## sky6one

Aston Martin one-77 :cheers:











The Aston Martin One-77 that was revealed at the 2009 Geneva Motor Show was not chassis number 1 but was actually a technical illustration of the car. Soon after the show, work began to craft the very first complete example by hand. The Concorso d'Eleganza event that takes place between 24 and 26 April on the shores of Lake Como in Italy is the venue where this fully-built concept car will make its world debut.

Everything will be showcased; from the actual 7.3-litre V12 engine to the interior design with its handmade parts and what Aston calls "exotic materials". The company says it's their "money-no-object commitment to quality" that will make the One-77 stand out from the crowd.

CEO Dr Ulrich Bez said: "This is a major step in One-77's engineering programme, showing the first complete car, and will demonstrate new benchmarks in many different fields of automotive design."

Aston Martin is placing a lot of emphasis on how amazing this car will be, on how it will shift the boundaries between art and automotive design. It is really the culmination of AM's technological know-how, its craftsmanship and performance prowess.

Very few cars of any type that we can think of have had this much hype from their makers even before they were presented to the public. We hope the Aston Martin One-77 lives to match the ballyhoo.


----------



## sky6one

More Concept cars 

Volkswagen Beetle Concept :cheers:



Szczupak sought to combine two of Volkswagen's most iconic designs in creating this modern interpretation of the historic people's car. 
By blending the classical lines of the Beetle with the focused stance of the Corrado, Szczupak has successfully continued the legend of Volkswagen icons. 
The proposal, clearly influenced by the recent Volkswagen IROC concept, is a much clearer sporting take on the New Beetle.


----------



## sky6one

2012 Toyota Camry: Everyday Extraordinary :cheers:



This is a next-generation proposal based on the current Camry package. The goal is to raise Camry's image as a value alternative of luxury cars. This car features an upscale exterior that expresses power and energy with Japanese overtones. The front has a grille-less design to help differentiate it from Lexus cars, while animated headlights and horizontal graphics add a sense of width. The body side features a scalloped section and a bone line that continues through the back with taillight graphics. It's a realistic proposal—all exterior dimensions are no more than 20mm off the current Camry and the front end complies with pedestrian safety measures.


----------



## sky6one

2015 Lincoln Continental: Redefining American Luxury :cheers:



The Lincoln Continental had once represented the epitome of fashion in American luxury automobiles. In recent years the public's perception of the brand has changed, but this car aims to reclaim the status that Lincoln's flagship sedan has lost. 
The vehicle is confident and elegant. Its form is influenced by iconic Lincoln proportions of linearity, while subtle, sculptural surfacing reveals an underlying level of depth and attention to detail. The 2015 Lincoln Continental stands poised to reclaim its rightful place at the top of the luxury automobile market.


----------



## Mr_Dru

From Russia *Lada Priora!*hno:


----------



## Mateusz

It could be good... 1995 ??


----------



## sky6one

2010 Porsche 911 GT3 Posts 7m 40s Time on Nurburgring :cheers:















A new season of ‘Ring wars may be brewing. Porsche's Project Manager for High Performance Cars Andreas Preuninger says the latest 911 GT3 has achieved a time of 7 minutes 40 seconds around the Nurburgring's Nordschleife.

Porsche test driver Walter Rohrl, who was piloting the car, was apparently slowed down by the presence of other vehicles on the track. Had Rohrl really been going for it "with a knife between his teeth" said Preuninger, his time would have come down by as much as two seconds. Furthermore Rohrl apparently did a 7 minute 45 seconds in a borrowed Ferrari F430 Scuderia. The time was achieved under the same conditions as the GT3.

As for the Nissan GT-R, Preuninger noted that Porsche's official line is that the 7 minute 54 second time it achieved with a US-spec unit in 2008 stands. Nissan said in May 2008 that the GT-R did a 7 minute 29.03 seconds at the German track in the hands of its chief test driver Tochio Suzuki. The updated 2010 GT-R is claimed to have done an even quicker time of 7 minutes 27.56 seconds.

The third member of this feuding trio is the Corvette ZR1 which has a posted time of 7 minutes 26.4 seconds at the Green Hell. Preuninger's remarks on the ‘Vette were only to say it's a cool car but it serves a different purpose than the GT3.

The new updated GT3 was unveiled at the 2009 Geneva Motor Show. Its normally aspirated 3.8-litre boxer engine produces 435hp (320kW) and peak torque of 317 ft-lbs (430Nm).


----------



## sky6one

Hyundai Nuvis Concept :cheers:


----------



## He Named Thor

Mr_Dru said:


> From Russia *Lada Priora!*hno:


It looks like a cross between an old Vectra and a Ford Five-Hundred


----------



## sky6one

Bertone Mantide Concept























This year's Shanghai Auto Show has seen a number of debuts of world interest, so you'd think that a one-off design study based on a Corvette wouldn't garner much interest. There have been plenty of one-off Corvette-based cars, after all. On the other hand, the ‘Vette underpinnings are far from ordinary, sourced as they are from the new 638-horsepower ZR1. And the body is no ordinary flight of fancy either; the Mantide comes from the design house of Stile Bertone.

Very little of the Corvette's original lines remain on the Mantide, which is a teardrop-shaped coupe that takes inspiration from airplanes and Formula One cars, and possibly from a few places we can't even imagine. The radical design features a strong hood wrapped by dramatic flying buttresses at the Kamm-tailed rear. The fender flares and lines flowing through lines are reminiscent of the air intakes of a jet fighter, and blend with the functional air intakes that feed the engine and other components. The passenger cabin looks like a canopy, and the two-tone paint and butterfly doors play off of this resemblance. Amazingly, the design isn't just driven by appearance; the Mantide has undergone wind tunnel development and boasts a super-slippery 0.298 coefficient of drag and a 30% increase in downforce (Stile Bertone is not specific as to whether this increase is relative to the stock Corvette or to earlier versions of the Mantide's design).

The Mantide looks the part of a cutting-edge supercar, and the chassis ensures that it can deliver on that promise. The supercharged LS9 engine and Nurburgring-bred chassis of the 2009 Corvette ZR1 are just the beginning. The Mantide has carbon fiber body panels all around, as well as lightweight wheels, interior panels and racing seats. It's 100 kilos lighter than a stock ZR1. An FIA roll cage and four-point harnesses have also been installed. Between the diet and the improved aerodynamics, the Mantide improves upon the Corvette's performance significantly: 0-62 mph comes up in 3.2 seconds, and this car will run all the way up to 351 km/h (217 mph).


----------



## sky6one

Mazda planning RX-7 revival by 2012

Mazda is expected to launch its next-generation of the much-loved turbocharged RX-7 performance car by 2012, according to a report published by RoadandTrack magazine.



The RX-7 rebirth is a must for Mazda, with the affordable sports car market from Asia set to make a long awaited return with cars like the Nissan 200SX, Hyundai Genesis Coupe and ‘Toyobaru’ Coupe.

The current RX-7 is still a modern and highly sought-after sports car despite its age, and as the rendering above demonstrates, the new model will draw its inspiration from Mazda concepts such as the Kabura and Furai.


----------



## simcard

Mr_Dru said:


> From Russia *Lada Priora!*hno:


:toilet::crazy2: 

that is one car better off not being built, rusia is better of importing better cars from japan and europe. That Lada must be worse than a skoda


----------



## sky6one

Ferrari 599XX Official Photos










Ferrari is touting this 599XX as an extreme track car and it really does look like no street-worthy compromises have yet been made on this concept model.

The 599XX "technical study" was introduced at the Geneva auto show this past March and is based on the 599 GTB Fiorano. What Ferrari will make of it they don't say, but salivating speculation includes the possibility of a 599 Scuderia.

This 599XX comes with 700 hp at 9,000 rpms and an aerodynamic system that greatly increases downforce to 280 kg at 200 km/h and 630 kg at 300 km/h. The Actiflow system includes fans in the rear boot to channel air from beneath the car through two grilles at the back and synthetic jets at the rear also smoothen air flow and reduce drag.

Performance is also maximized on this 599XX by means of the "High Performance Dynamic Concept," which aligns the mechanical limits of the car to electronic controls. Weight is kept down using carbon fiber components and the gearbox has been tweaked to cut shift times to 60 milliseconds.

What Ferrari is doing here is building a track car for a race with no rules using a street car that is not yet street worthy. Makes perfect sense.

Well, we can only guess that all this fancy performance enhancement will indeed trickle down into some variant of a 599 that Ferrari will introduce sometime soon and that will sell remarkably well, because, you know, rich people don't run out of money so easily.

For the rest of you, enjoy the pics


----------



## sky6one

Interior photo of Aston Martin one-77


----------



## sky6one

Few photos from Concorso d'Eléganza Villa d'Este 2009



BMW gina




Infiniti essence


Fisker karma


Rinspeed inchange


perana Z one


Mindset


bugatti veyron


Bertone Mantide


----------



## sky6one

BMW X1 Concept

Look for the X1 to hit dealerships sometime in 2011.


----------



## sky6one

G-POWER M6 Hurricane CS Claimed to be World Fastest BMW Coupe







German BMW tuners G Power claim to have built the fastest BMW Coupe ever created. The company says the G-Power M6 Hurricane CS has a top speed of over 370 km/h.

Unfortunately, the outfit did not reveal where or when they measured this achievement. Nor did they mention the M6 Hurricane's exact top speed. We can only hope this information will come out soon.

What we do know, is that this car certainly has the power credentials to achieve what G-Power says it can achieve. It uses the same twin-supercharged V10 SK III RS found on their M5 Hurricane CS. That car used the 750 hp engine to claim World's Fastest Sedan last year, marking a top speed of 367.6 km/h. The M6 should be able to top that, as it features a more aerodynamic body than the sedan.

Air is cooled down by a water-to-air cast-aluminum intercooler, and pushed into two ASA T1-316 belt-driven superchargers. The company claims no typical supercharger lag with these units, saying that throttle response is immediate, as is the increase in torque. Peak torque output is 800 Nm at about 5,000 rpm. Weight was cut down everywhere, with upgrades made to the exhaust, the seats, and suspension. A new carbon fibre wide-bodykit, with new front apron, vented bonnet, rockers, wheel arches, diffuser, rear apron, and rear wing, keeps the car on the ground. Connecting the car to the road are Micheline Pilot Sport PS2 tires, wrapped around 19-inch custom light-alloys. Carbon-ceramic brakes, and six-piston calipers, provides extreme deceleration.

The tire and wheel change was necessary for the speed tests. G-Power says the 21-inch Silverstone Diamond wheels, and the normal tires used, would not survive beyond 340 km/h.

To make their point as emphatic as possible, the G-Power M6 Hurricane CS has a speedometer that reaches up to 400 km/h. Pricing on the car starts at €360,000.


----------



## sky6one

2010 Chevrolet Equinox gets 32mpg












Chevy's upcoming 2010 Equinox crossover is now expected to boast higher fuel economy ratings than GM had originally hoped for, making it the most efficient vehicles in its class.

The four-cylinder front-wheel drive Equinox is expected to return 32 mpg highway, a full 2 mpg better than original expectations. City mileage also climbs as GM now predicts it will average 22 mpg, 1 mpg higher than previous estimates. While these numbers haven't been officially confirmed by the EPA as of yet, GM appears confident they will hold when all testing is complete.



Power for the aforementioned Equinox comes from a 2.4-liter Ecotec four-cylinder engine that produces 182 horsepower. A more powerful 3.0-liter DOHC V6 engine with 264 horsepower will also be available, it is expected to return 18 mpg city and 25 mpg highway in FWD trim.

Look for the 2010 Chevrolet Equinox to start arriving in dealerships next month with a base price of $23,185.


----------



## duozhuchen

I like the Mercedes-Benz S-Class.


----------



## Sahelanthropus

*Tesla*

.....


----------



## Sahelanthropus

*Tesla*

Model S

























Model X


----------



## RTG

New Brazilians cars:

Hyundai HB 20:










Chevrolet Ônix:


----------



## Spookvlieger

I like the 2012 Toyota Hilux. I'd buy one if had the money. It's one of the reliable cars in the world. Structual sound, 4 stars Encap, and its predecessors have the reputation to be indestructible.


----------



## weava

joshsam said:


> I like the 2012 Toyota Hilux. I'd buy one if had the money. It's one of the reliable cars in the world. Structual sound, 4 stars Encap, and its predecessors have the reputation to be indestructible.


I had no idea until recently that toyota still made the hilux. They moved to the Tocoma and Tundra in the US back in the 90s. Here is the 2013 Toyota Tundra









But if you want a pickup, the F150 is the king of trucks.


----------



## nerdly_dood

The Hilux is no longer sold in the United States because of some stupid tariff called the Chicken Tax. Car makers found various ways to get around it over the years, but they gave up in the 80s and 90s, so there haven't been any imported pickup trucks sold here in a long time.

Toyota trucks don't have the rock-hard reputation here that they have elsewhere. Their passenger vehicles are thought to be very reliable, and have a vastly inflated resale value because of this, but the only trucks that Americans respect (and argue about) are from domestic brands. The general theme of our three main trucks is that Dodge (now called Ram) trucks are powerful but unreliable, Chevrolet and GMC (same truck, different badge) trucks are reliable but weak, and Ford trucks are a reasonable middle ground. Ford has consistently made the best selling full-size trucks with the F-series since the late 70s.

Ford and Dodge quit trying to sell smaller trucks during the Great Financial Hullabaloo and quit building them shortly after, so now GM is the only domestic manufacturer building a midsize pickup and therefore they get all the municipal and commercial fleet sales for compact pickups. Currently, Nissan and Toyota's trucks are a more modern design than our Chevrolet Colorado and are better in almost every way, but since they're foreign brands they are almost never used as a work truck.. more like a giant, open-top family station wagon, or a personal commuter with a big box attached.


----------



## Spookvlieger

weava said:


> I had no idea until recently that toyota still made the hilux. They moved to the Tocoma and Tundra in the US back in the 90s. Here is the 2013 Toyota Tundra


I know but the Hilux is just that standard old fashioned pick up truck and that's what I like about it 




weava said:


> But if you want a pickup, the F150 is the king of trucks.


I know  I see them once in a while. But european roads aren't made for such huge cars. Lanes on secundairy roads just aren't wide enough for cars with that size, parking would be a hell, not to mention what it drinks... fuel is 3 times more expensive here than in the states...


----------



## weava

joshsam said:


> I know but the Hilux is just that standard old fashioned pick up truck and that's what I like about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know  I see them once in a while. But european roads aren't made for such huge cars. Lanes on secundairy roads just aren't wide enough for cars with that size, parking would be a hell, not to mention what it drinks... fuel is 3 times more expensive here than in the states...


I used to drive a 1990 toyota pickup(called hilux in rest of world I guess?) and it was awesome, I liked its plain styling way better than the Tacoma. 
you can get a f150 with MPG in the 20s, that's better than some of the larger cars in Europe. And you can't lump all of Europe together by saying the roads aren't big enough, while a F150 couldn't handle some towns/cities, you could easily drive a truck that size anywhere where full size cars are common such as Germany or Switzerland.


----------



## Spookvlieger

weava said:


> And you can't lump all of Europe together by saying the roads aren't big enough, while a F150 couldn't handle some towns/cities, you could easily drive a truck that size anywhere where full size cars are common such as Germany or Switzerland.


To what I've seen, our Belgian roads are one of the widest in all European countries I've been so far. Ok German auotbahn is wider, but not always, and German secondairy roads are for sure not wider than Belgian ones.

Actually, Belgian main roads (not the highways) and 2x2lane expressways with level crossing where desinged afther the USA ones.
My observation is that in Belgium most roads aren't build for such big cars. Try finding a fitting parking spot, I dare you. Don't even try driving that monster in an underground carpark because you'll get stuck :lol:

The hood of a new F150 is the same height of the roof of small citycars overhere :lol:
Even almost as high as middle big car overhere:







In this road video, filmed on a main road (N-roads), there is a pickuptruck in the beginning on the right of the driver. That's a mid sized truck my guess, I don't know what brand, but look of the size of it compaired to the road and other traffic...






here is another video to show you the scale of main roads in Belgium. Look to the cars, all small models, lanes are wide enough but imagine a F150 driving there: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzn_qSEJ8wc


----------



## weava

joshsam said:


> To what I've seen, our Belgian roads are one of the widest in all European countries I've been so far. Ok German auotbahn is wider, but not always, and German secondairy roads are for sure not wider than Belgian ones.
> 
> Actually, Belgian main roads (not the highways) and 2x2lane expressways with level crossing where desinged afther the USA ones.
> My observation is that in Belgium most roads aren't build for such big cars. Try finding a fitting parking spot, I dare you. Don't even try driving that monster in an underground carpark because you'll get stuck :lol:
> 
> The hood of a new F150 is the same height of the roof of small citycars overhere :lol:
> Even almost as high as middle big car overhere:
> 
> 
> In this road video, filmed on a main road (N-roads), there is a pickuptruck in the beginning on the right of the driver. That's a mid sized truck my guess, I don't know what brand, but look of the size of it compaired to the road and other traffic...
> 
> here is another video to show you the scale of main roads in Belgium. Look to the cars, all small models, lanes are wide enough but imagine a F150 driving there:


In Germany the 5 series BMW's are one of the top selling cars. In comparison

5-series
length 193 inches
width 73

f150, 2 door short bed
length 213
width 78

range rover
length 196
wideth 78

not a huge difference in size. I also saw several ranger rovers in Switzerland when I was there last year and they are just as wide as a f150. I drove an extended cab f150 at work for awhile and they can suck to park even in the US sometimes.

The truck in that video was a Dodge Ram, not sure what year so I just pulled up the smallest ram 1500 from 2005 and it would be 207 inches in length, 79in wide which is pretty comparable to a f150


----------



## Neungz

...


----------



## Neungz

...


----------



## Neungz

...


----------



## Neungz

..


----------



## Huti




----------



## Neungz

*All New Toyota Hilux Spyshot*
Thai Version 



















more pics
http://carsnewupdate.blogspot.com/2014/04/spyshot-all-new-toyota-hilux.html?m=1
http://www.headlightmag.com/webboard2011/index.php/topic,38029.0.html

drawing pic 








https://www.facebook.com/carsnewupd...1736517616282/?type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Neungz

double post


----------



## Neungz

New Nissan Navara


----------



## Neungz




----------



## ThatOneGuy

2015 Audi Quattro

















2015 Dodge Challenger


----------



## ThatOneGuy

2015 Cadillac Escalade


----------



## ThatOneGuy

2015 Lincoln MKC


----------



## Neungz

New Ford Everest


----------

